# New OnRoad comming to classic hobbies



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Theres going to be a new OnRoad/Oval track at Classic Hobbies in Akron. What do you guys think . The track will be about 40 ft. wide and about 80 to 90 ft. long . give me some feed back if you would . Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

wow that would be cool!!!!


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

you should also post on RCTECH alot of conversation about onroad is discussed there


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think You would get some 1/18th BRP racers !!!!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BRP racers would be there for sure.....
Don


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

The high banked oval is the reason i went to classic. will it stay?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Classics's is known for the "High Banked Oval", The BRP crew has really missed the full throttle oval in our series this indoor series!

A road course would be cool, but keep the awesome oval!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

the bank is gone but the new track is going to be flat so we can run road course and oval so hopefully we can gat enoughguys to keep the doors open. But let me assure you the new track will be big enough and fast enough to keep everybody charging up for more


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i might come out for some fun with the guys from the gate maybe i could get jimmy chris and mike and paul to come and ivan


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

does anybody here know what size or the dementions to the snowbird is?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

it may be on the web site:

http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/index.htm


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

It's coming ,so keep your chargers out your gonna need um


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

When do you think you will be open? What days were you looking to race on?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm almost sure the track will open the 2nd week of jan. road course will race either friday or sunday which ever you guys want the most. The track will be 36' ft. wid 90' long


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

The track is in ,now its time to finish all the pits. I still need to get the road course laid out but its coming. The track is awsome , hpoe you guys enjoy it. I'll post the details on all the raceing next week . Thanks for all your patients.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Count me in 1/10 TC and BRP looking forward to road course :thumbsup: excited to see another track opening near cleveland.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Oops! I didn't see this thread, Just use this one I will delet my other Thread


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*Directions please*

Where is the track located in akron.Thanks


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Address: 

1994 E. Waterloo Road 
Akron, Ohio, 44312


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

HERE ARE PIC'S FRom 12-19-07......

Check out the pics... remember it's not finished.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

is the track open yet?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

the track will be finished this week,and i will open this sat.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you racing road Sat Jan 12th? or oval?


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*On Road*

On road works for me. Just pick a non-BRP points night.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

General said:


> the track will be finished this week,and i will open this sat.


o i would come out nd race some tc 13.5 but the gates racing on the 12 u should take ur schedule and ace on the sats the gate does not and race on the ones they do post up some pics when u get thm of the onroad


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

we will be racing oval on sats. and road friday or sundays , which ever you guys prefer.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

What time will doors open? Thanks


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

General said:


> we will be racing oval on sats. and road friday or sundays , which ever you guys prefer.


 I can go either way, but my preference would be Sundays w/racin' starting at 12:00 or 1:00. Just my .02. Perhaps we should take a poll?

Indeed...


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Sun. it is guys, the track is in. We are going to have are first practice this fri. but i will only have the oval set up. You are more than welcome to com check it out and even run if you want to with all the other guys. Practice will be from 4:00 to 11:00, 10.00 bucks per person. Sat will be first races for oval course, doors open at 11:00, and races start at 5:00. Sun will be first race for road course,track opens at 11:00 ,races start at 1:00.
Prices are,
15.00 first car
10.00 second car
5.00 third car 
4th and more are free

must have three racers for track to open on practice days
must have 3 racer for each and any class
ride hight must be no less than 3/16 inch
bodies must stay off the carpet
please make sure all screws on bottom of car are tight
we are going to fallow brl rules

scedule for track
Sun. 11:00-end of races Road Course Races will start at 1:00
Mon. CLOSED
Tues. 4:00-9:00 beginners and juniors Road course
Wed. 4:00-9:00 Road Course practice
Thurs. 4:00-9:00 Oval Course practice
Fri. 4:00-11:00 Run what you bring Oval
Sat. 11:00-end of races Oval Course Races will start at 5:00

Hope to see you all there, we put alot of time and effort into building the track and pit areas for everyone to enjoy.

Steve









Sun


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*Schedule*

Looks good!!!
This Sunday is a BRP points race but I'll try to make it next Sunday. Should be able to get at least 3 1/18ths.

Indeed...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Will the 3/16" clearence be enforced for onroad (1/12 and 1/18) cars?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not sure what ride hieght you guy's run ,so if someone can find out ,that's what we'll do.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Well guy's the first practice went good on the oval, the guy,s layed down a pretty nice groove for the first night on the track. Hope to see some of you guy's Sun. for the first road night.

Stteve


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

General said:


> I'm not sure what ride hieght you guy's run ,so if someone can find out ,that's what we'll do.


3/16" = 4.7mm. 5mm is a common ride height.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The min. clearance is 3mm for 1/12 and 1/18 cars are.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Well guys ,the oval races went off really good last night. We had some really nice people come out for the oval racing and i hope to see some of you guys as well, i think you'll really enjoy the track.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

General - the BRP guys are racing oval today - I think Bud has added some road courses to our series at Classics....See you then!


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Well we had alot of racers come look at the track Sat. and plan on coming this Sun. to race road ,hope to see everybody there. By the way i 'll get those pictures tomarrow and post them as soon as possible.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

What are you using for lane barriers on the roadcourse?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Right now the whole track is built out of 3"pvc piping. The three owners from South Gate stoped down Sun.,they said the place looked great and they gave me a few pointers to make it more user friendly for the racers. Once i get a few races on the track, and find out what you racers want i,it will only get better and better. 

Steve


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

General said:


> Right now the whole track is built out of 3"pvc piping. The three owners from South Gate stoped down Sun.,they said the place looked great and they gave me a few pointers to make it more user friendly for the racers. Once i get a few races on the track, and find out what you racers want i,it will only get better and better.
> 
> Steve


 That's what we like to hear. Free beer would be a good upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Any one plan on running tc??????????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

ARE YOU RACING THIS SUNDAY??


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

im going taking a tc and 1/12 hopefully can race one of those.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

How high are the tops of the pit tables? Do we need to bring stools or chairs?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

yes we are racing on Sun. , the tops of the tables have carpet on them and we have plenty of seats for everyone.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME TODAY....GREAT TRACK...THANKS STEVE AND KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great time today. Track was a lot of fun. definently be back. thanks again steve.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Steve !!!!! Hope to get back down there soon.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Indeed... A good time. I'll be back too.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Is there going to be any racing this Sunday?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I need to get a line on who is going to race on the road. I was open the last two Sundays and only the Brp's showed. So lets get a few guys together and then we will open the doors on Sundays.


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Im in for racing next sunday tc or 1/12 scale.


-DrunkMike-


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Touring stock*

I'm in for the Sunday action. 
Next week is bad cause it's Super Bowl Sunday.
I will also miss for the Daytona 500.
Other then that, I'm hoping to race Touring car stock if any one is game. 
If not, I can do 12th scale stock.
Just wanting to get some track time going.

Doorman


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This Saturday will there be oval? Some BRP guys are interested in coming.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

sg1 said:


> This Saturday will there be oval? Some BRP guys are interested in coming.


sg1,
Maybe you could ask that on the oval site.


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

YES oval on sat


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Bring on the Brp guy's , i had a great time the last time you guy's were there, and yes Sat. is the oval course.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

*Racing Sunday?*

Are you going to open the Road course on Sunday?
I'm looking to race.
If not, I may go to the Beave.

Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Doorman ,I didn't see your post. If we get enough guy's to plan on coming ,i will have the track set up.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

This Fri. I will have the track open for offroad 18th scale. Doors open at 4:00,race start's at 6o.
Sat. is the oval race, Doors open at 11:00,race start's at 5:00.
Sun. ????????


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

General,

I'm not sure how many other On Road guy's are looking at 
your track through the week, but there was another guy from Cuyahoga Falls that came all the way over to Beaver to race because he wasn't sure you want to race On Road.
If you want to take a chance and open the doors for at least a practice day, you might get some guys to pony up and race. I for one am ready that's for sure. Let me know and I'll come Sunday if you want to try it.
This is another race weekend for the Gate on Sat. and Beaver on Sunday.

Talk to you soon.
Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm ready when ever you guys are. It takes me a long time to set up the track after the oval on Sat. I am there till about 3:00 in the morning and then I go back in at 8:00 to finish and get everything else ready,but trust me if you guys want to run ,I am more than happy to do it thats why I put it in.
Steve:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

What time do you want us there?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

How many of you are coming?


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

I can only account for myself. 
Can't speak for any one else.

Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

If their running at the gate, rest assured you will be the only one.
Unless we get some other people wanting to come out, I cant open for only one person, Sorry.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

The Gate is Saturday.
NP, I understand.

Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I've seen Doorman race --- having him as the only man on the track is a good thing!

- Tracy - nice to see you back in R/C..... get a BRP and run with us! 20-25 guys each race, road and oval, free food this summer....

Your Friend -- Michael


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I would love to open on sun. i just need to get enough guy,s(3 or more). Where are the BRP guy's? they ran one time when i first opened and haven't been back.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Micro, Think back to the good old days at the Berea Fairgrounds. I have a BRP. The wife drove it on Thursday nights while I did battle in the TC ranks. Man I miss those days. I want to try to get this Classic thing kick started.
We need a place to race in Akron.
Gotta get the word out. 
The General has the place looking good with some well needed updates.
I have Sundays off now and can start racing a little.
Want to see all the old friends again.

Talk to you soon.
Doorman  (Tracy)


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

Try checking the schedule for the Gate and set a practice day (on a Sunday) with the possibility of a race if enough ppl show on a off weekend. 
That might give folks a heads up that might want to race another weekend.
I don't have any other ideas on getting the word out.
Let me know.

Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Where do they post at?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

General said:


> I would love to open on sun. i just need to get enough guy,s(3 or more). Where are the BRP guy's? they ran one time when i first opened and haven't been back.


General - the BRP indoor schedule was all ready set when you opened. We did hit your track on an off week-end, but most of us don't race every week end. We will try to schedule something in March.


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

That is the home page for the Gate.
It has the schedule there.
Try that and we will go from there.

Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

I understand, I'll see you guy's the next time your there, I just haven't heard from any of you guy's. see ya next time. Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Doorman, I'll chack it out and try to work something out. In the mean time, were running indoor offroad for 18t's and 10th scale if your interested.


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Just so you guys know, we are going to open the track this Sun. at 11:00 for some racing. Vicky from p
Powerpush is bringing some guys with here from the gate, and i believe 
Bud is coming with the
Brp,s. It should be a good crowd , so see ya there. 
General:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What type of racing are you doing Sunday?


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

touring , and 1/12th


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

General said:


> Just so you guys know, we are going to open the track this Sun. at 11:00 for some racing. Vicky from p
> Powerpush is bringing some guys with here from the gate, and i believe
> Bud is coming with the
> Brp,s. It should be a good crowd , so see ya there.
> General:thumbsup:


I stopped out Sunday and didn't see a soul!
Was the date canceled at the last minute?
There was a good crowd Saturday night and I was told to come Sunday for some touring racing.
Is it to be rescheduled?

Thanks!
Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

YES, SORRY FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING. THEY TOLD ME SAT. NIGHT THAT NO ONE WAS GOING TO BE COMING, BUT VICKY TOLD ME THEY ARE GOING TO TRY AGAIN AND I WILL POST IT AS SOON AS I KNOW.
GENERAL:thumbsup:


----------



## Doorman (Oct 6, 2001)

No problem!
I look forward to getting some on road track time.

Thanks for the reply.
Talk to you soon.
Doorman


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Well guys looks like things are going to start out pretty good next season, i talked to Mr. Bill and we are going to hold the warm up race for the Indoor Champs so get ready for some road action.:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

We are going to start setting up the roaed course on Thurs. starting the 28th of may. There is a new class of drift cars starting and some of the road cars will be here as well. 
1/12th
1/10 touring
Mini Late Model
1/18R

If there are any others that want to run, let me know and we will see what we can do. Thanks

General:thumbsup:


----------



## hpiguy01 (May 11, 2008)

come out and drift that is if you can handle it lol <JK>


----------

